# Ethel. The "Other Woman"



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

Ethel is in love with me. Amazingly my wife is not bothered by this. I do have to leave the rest of the family outside the cage though.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 9, 2010)

What is she? Wow Beautiful!!


----------



## Isa (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing ! Beautiful picture! We want more


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh wow, Ethel is one gorgeous bird, what kind is she?


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2010)

BethyB1022 said:


> Oh wow, Ethel is one gorgeous bird, what kind is she?


 She's a King Vulture. Owned by one of my bosses. She' around 15 years old now and I've been around her since 1996. She really likes men, not just me. But, in MY mind, she likes me the best. She always tries to get me to regurgitate for her and frequently invites me to mount and breed her. I haven't taken her up on her offer, yet.


----------



## chadk (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL. My chickens do that too, since we have no roosters 

Um, Ethel, you have a little something on your nose there....


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom, you have the most amazing job. It must be so interesting to work with all kinds of animals. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 9, 2010)

Her claws look like they can do some damage!
I concur, awesome job.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> Her claws look like they can do some damage!
> I concur, awesome job.



They don't have a lot of claw strength, like a hawk or eagle. The beaks really not that bad either, unless they get your eye.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG, that makes me remember that recent video of some nature photographer who had some kind of parrot "shagging" his head. It was hilarious. 

Don't take the bait, Roachman, resist with every fiber of your being. Think of your future! Think of your poor daughter, having to explain to the class that her dad left her mom for some hot bird! Oh, the shame.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 9, 2010)

terryo said:


> Tom, you have the most amazing job. It must be so interesting to work with all kinds of animals. Keep those pictures coming.


I agree!



Roachman26 said:


> She always tries to get me to regurgitate for her and frequently invites me to mount and breed her. I haven't taken her up on her offer, yet.





Stephanie Logan said:


> Don't take the bait, Roachman, resist with every fiber of your being. Think of your future! Think of your poor daughter, having to explain to the class that her dad left her mom for some hot bird! Oh, the shame.



hahaha you two make me laugh


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow!!! Ethel is a beaut!!! I concur w/ Stephanie..... don't cave into her femine wiles!!!


----------



## sammi (Feb 10, 2010)

She is beautiful! You are one lucky person!


----------

